# HELP, Flash to Pass Wiring? MK4 Content Inside



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I am planning a retrofit for a pair of MK4 Golf headlights for my R32. I have acquired a pair of factory 2006 GTI Bi-Xenon projectors for the lows and highs. However, I want to retain a "factory-style" flash to pass function to utilize the factory halogen high beams that will just be hanging out in my headlights. I want it to function like this:

-low beams off + high beam stalk pulled back = inner halogen high beams on
-low beams on = bi-xenon's on, flap closed
-low beams on + high beam stalk pulled = bi-xenon's on, flap opened

Essentially I only want the factory halogen high beams on with the headlights off. 

I have ordered the bulbs and ballasts from TRS, as well as shrouds. I have also ordered the relayed harness for the ballasts to make wiring a snap. I know my way around a wiring diagram, so thats not an issue, but I was wondering if any of you fine folks have attempted this as well? Or if anyone could think of a possible solution for the wiring? Maybe incorporating a 2-positon relay or something along those lines. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

I plan on posting my progress when I receive the parts from TRS. 

Thanks!

-Nick

Pic of said headlights to be modified:








A set of brand new Hella "MK5 Looks." Can't wait to hack these apart!


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

So I sat down tonight with a nice cold beer and figured out the wiring, I think. It's going to be 4 relays total one each for the low beams, and one each for the highs. The low beam relay will be a five pin with the NC pin powering the high beam relay only when the headlights are off. Anyways, once the bulbs and ballasts come in, I will test and make sure everything works as planned. 
Here's a quick sketch I did of the wiring diagram:








I know it's hard to read. I'll keep this thread updated as I make progress.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Not to go too far off topic, but isn't "Flash to Pass" considered "aggressive" driving, since nobody in this country that loiters in the left lane has any idea what it means. It didn't work 25-30yrs ago when I spent about 5k+ miles driving around this country over a two yr period. Now a days, I bet if a cop sees you do it, they'd pull you over in a heartbeat and cite you. GL with your project, though.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> Not to go too far off topic, but isn't "Flash to Pass" considered "aggressive" driving, since nobody in this country that loiters in the left lane has any idea what it means. It didn't work 25-30yrs ago when I spent about 5k+ miles driving around this country over a two yr period. Now a days, I bet if a cop sees you do it, they'd pull you over in a heartbeat and cite you. GL with your project, though.


I agree that the "flash to pass" is a bit aggressive. However, people tend to know what it means when they get a flash in the rear view. Whether they choose to ignore it or not is their choice. They shouldn't be surprised when I figuratively shave the paint off the right side of their car when I pass them for clogging up the fast lane. 

BTW, I might have a problem.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

UPDATE! 

Got everything in for the retrofit. Now to find the time to start hacking.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

ps2375 said:


> Not to go too far off topic, but isn't "Flash to Pass" considered "aggressive" driving, since nobody in this country that loiters in the left lane has any idea what it means. It didn't work 25-30yrs ago when I spent about 5k+ miles driving around this country over a two yr period. Now a days, I bet if a cop sees you do it, they'd pull you over in a heartbeat and cite you.


Come on. I consider "flash to pass" just a generic term. It might actually serve that purpose on a German Autobahn. In the US I use it for other purposes - as "it's OK to merge in front of me" when a large truck (or others) are trying to merge into my lane; as "pay attention, stop playing with your phone, the light has turned green"; and to give 'permission' to a pedestrian to cross in front of me or for an oncoming driver to turn in front of me.

I think it is very useful way of communicating with others. And a lot less annoying that using your horn!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> So I sat down tonight with a nice cold beer and figured out the wiring, I think. It's going to be 4 relays total one each for the low beams, and one each for the highs. The low beam relay will be a five pin with the NC pin powering the high beam relay only when the headlights are off.


Your diagram looks like it will do what you want. Though it isn't clear what you mean by 'high beam switch' and 'low beam switch' - I assume that you are planning on using the current headlight and dimmer switches. And what about the DRLs?

And you really need to use some fuses!

But why not just leave the halogen bulb wired as it is currently? Having two high beam sources will only increase performance of the high beams. And save you the hassle of having to do all this extra wiring.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Your diagram looks like it will do what you want. Though it isn't clear what you mean by 'high beam switch' and 'low beam switch' - I assume that you are planning on using the current headlight and dimmer switches. And what about the DRLs?
> 
> And you really need to use some fuses!
> 
> But why not just leave the halogen bulb wired as it is currently? Having two high beam sources will only increase performance of the high beams. And save you the hassle of having to do all this extra wiring.


 My generic use of the term high beam switch and low beam switch are just 12v+ signals from the factory headlight switch and signal stalk. Something to trigger the relays. I agree I need fuses, but this was just something to get me started. LOL. 

About the halogen highs staying on during high beam operation, I considered it. However, I really don't want to ruin that crisp whit light with some halogen dullness. I know it seems ridiculous, but I want these things to function like factory MK5 GTI headlights. Especially since they are "MK5 Look" Hellas. I was even thinking of installing leveling motors and a rheostat, just for ****s and giggles. 

Also, my DRL's are disabled, so there is no need to worry about that.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

So I got started tearing stuff apart. Here are some photos:

Took the bulbs out and undid the wiring. Unfortunately, you cannot completely remove the wiring until the lights are apart. 








Popped these in the oven at 200 degrees for 10 minutes. Could have used maybe a few more minutes. Pried the lights apart using a butter knife. 








Spent forever trying to get that glue off the lights and lenses. 
















So far, this is where I got. 









Had to put this on hold for a minute. My projector shrouds are a bit too big and round for these headlights. I didn't realize these headlight reflectors were more oval than round. Sent back my Iris shrouds to TRS and am patiently awaiting some oval E55-R shrouds. More updates to come.


----------



## 180sx (May 6, 2012)

*Subscribed*

Subscribed 

thinking about MK5 Looks TOO


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

UPDATE!

Did some more work recently. I got everything cut up and loosely fitted so I could adjust everything with the beam pattern. Because of clearance issues inside of the headlight, I could not use the original mounting points for the projectors, and I had to cut them off. So, in order to mount the projectors, and ensure that they sat as close to the original bulbs as possible, I made a surrounding ring for the projector lens. This ring is oval and fits nicely in the hole where the reflector is. The idea is to tack weld the plate to the projector lens supports, and epoxy the plate to the reflector. It's hard to explain, but the pictures should make it all clear. Onto the photos! 

The start if the mounting plate:









The hole drilled out with a hole saw and cleaned up with a dremel:









The idea:









Sitting on the car with the lens on and ready for adjustment:









A close up. I'm getting EXCITED! 









I'll remind you that the shroud is not on, and I am also planning on painting some of the chrome gloss black. On a frustrating note, one of my bulbs is not working properly. I've contacted the fine gentlemen at TRS and hopefully they can sort me out. I can't wait until these are done!

Hopefully you'll be seeing these at H2Oi this year. 

Thanks for reading!

-Nick


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Made a bit more headway and did the final fit on the projectors. I'm pleased with the result. 

Photos:

Tack welded the lens support to the mounting plate:









Prepped the inside if the reflector with some sanding:









In and aimed. Held temporarily with some hot glue:









And.....the cutoff! I'll remind you that this is just ONE headlight. 









Took it all apart to JB Weld the plate to the original reflector:









Now, I wait.

Gonna smother this thing in epoxy to ensure the plate never moves. Fingers crossed that its enough. 

Thanks for reading!


----------

